# Rules Reference Document available as structured data?



## syncfreak (Jun 12, 2017)

Forgive me if this has been covered somewhere else, but is the WRRD available in any type of structured data format (JSON, etc)?  

I've started screen scraping careers so far but if someone has already done any of the work, I'd like to leverage that.

If it has been done, can someone point me towards it?

If anyone is interested in the results when I'm finished, I'd be happy to post the data somewhere.  I'm using it primarily to create some lookup commands and other functionality on Roll20, maybe do some stuff with Realmworks, etc.

Love the system!  I'm working on a setting and hopefully will be running a game in the next month or two.

- Brian


----------



## Morrus (Jun 12, 2017)

I know the Fantasy Grounds crew are working on implementing it in their system, which I assume uses some kind of data files, but I don't know the technical side of it (or even if they'd be willing to share their work).


----------



## syncfreak (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, I'd guess the answer would be no if some of this would go into a competitors product.  

I've been making exceptions in code where formatting is inconsistent (ex: []'s are used instead of ()'s in several places on the Fantasy Careers page where it indicates the number of years a career takes up).  I'm logging those out, let me know if that information would be useful to pass on.


----------



## TreChriron (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd be very interested!

Also, I would love to hear about your actual play experiences. My group is starting up an OLD game this week that will also act as a playtest for the setting material I'm writing.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2017)

Wouldn't the WOIN RPG site's SRD be easier to scrape than the PDF?

Sent from my PLK-L01 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Jun 13, 2017)

Dalamar said:


> Wouldn't the WOIN RPG site's SRD be easier to scrape than the PDF?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using EN World mobile app




That's exactly what he said.


----------



## syncfreak (Jun 13, 2017)

Dalamar said:


> Wouldn't the WOIN RPG site's SRD be easier to scrape than the PDF?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using EN World mobile app



Yeah, I could have been more specific, Web scraping.  I'm not a big enough masochist to try extracting and structuring from a PDF.


Morrus said:


> I know the Fantasy Grounds crew are working on implementing it in their system, which I assume uses some kind of data files, but I don't know the technical side of it (or even if they'd be willing to share their work).





Sent from my BBB100-1 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2017)

Ah, I just saw "screen scraping", and then Fantasy Careers, so my mind jumped to the PDFs. 

Well, in that case I'm going to note another formatting inconsistency you've probably already noticed, but the careers are not consistent if the lack of prerequisites should be 'none' or 'None'.


----------

